# Sugar cookie



## Ella Rollins (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello all,
It's winter time and my kids are already excited thinking of Christmas, snow and cakes. My daughter has already ordered me to make cookies for her. But I don't have nay first hand experience in making cookies. I saw a recipe of sugar cookie online http://www.heritagehomedesign.ca/blog/sugar-cookie-recipe-holidays/. My daughter read this and said she needs it. Has anyone tried this recipe?? Do you add cheese in cookies?? If you have any other recipe of sugar cookie, please share it with me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Couple dozen Snicker Doodles over here.


----------



## svk (Nov 16, 2016)

My wife makes them and they go like crack. I don't think she has a recipe though.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Nov 16, 2016)

That's the same problem here svk.. I'm worried whether it'll crack.. I've tried to bake cake and it used to have cracks.. Please let me know when you get a good recipe


----------



## svk (Nov 16, 2016)

Ella Rollins said:


> That's the same problem here svk.. I'm worried whether it'll crack.. I've tried to bake cake and it used to have cracks.. Please let me know when you get a good recipe


Sorry I meant they disappear quickly because they are so good they are addictive like crack (cocaine)!


----------



## Ella Rollins (Nov 17, 2016)

svk said:


> Sorry I meant they disappear quickly because they are so good they are addictive like crack (cocaine)!


 Sorry I misunderstood what you said.. Can you please try to get the recipe of that. Wish mine too goes like a crack


----------



## CentaurG2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Cookies are a common Christmas gift around here. I have had and made the cookies with the cream cheese. For some reason, the recipe did not stay in the cookie arsenal. Here are a couple of other sugar cookie recipes.

Sugar cookies:
2 1/4 cups flour
1 cup sugar
3 egg yolks (reserve egg whites)
½ T vanilla
8T butter (1 stick)
8T shortening
1 shot of bourbon (1/2 for the dough, ½ for you)

Cream butter and shortening in mixer. Add sugar and mix well. Add egg yolks one at a time, mix well. Add vanilla and bourbon, mix well. Add flour a little at a time with mixer running till all the flour is incorporated. Dough should be rather dry and workable. If too sticky, kneed in a little more flour. Roll dough out about 1/8” to ¼” thick onto a floured surface. Cut as desired. Beat reserved egg whites in a small bowl. Brush each cookie with egg white and top with sugar, sprinkles etc. Bake 350F for 8 to 10 min.


Cookie press Sugar cookies:
2 cups flour
¼ t baking powder
¼ t salt
16T butter (unsalted, if using salted omit above salt)
¾ cup sugar
1 egg
1t almond or lemon or vanilla extract (depends on what flavor cookie you want)

Cream butter and sugar in mixer. Add egg, mix well. Add extract. Mix flour salt and baking powder in a separate bowl and add flour mixture a little at a time with mixer running till smooth. This dough is designed for a cookie press. If you don’t have a press, take about 1T of dough and roll it into a ball. Place ball on a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper and squish it flat (about ¼” thick) with the bottom of a glass or mixing cup. Top round with sugar, sprinkles etc. Bake 350F for 10 to 12 min.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 18, 2016)

$3 for a tube of the dough, 20 min later all done. wham bam thank you ma'am.

Flour and 8 tons of butter and all sorts of other chemicals to blend in that I'd have to go buy, no thanks. Last time I bought flour was in 2003 to dump over a sleeping co-worker when he wouldn't shut off his alarm and wake 16 other people in the tent who worked nights. It got the point across!


----------



## Ella Rollins (Nov 20, 2016)

CentaurG2 said:


> Cookies are a common Christmas gift around here. I have had and made the cookies with the cream cheese. For some reason, the recipe did not stay in the cookie arsenal. Here are a couple of other sugar cookie recipes.
> 
> Sugar cookies:
> 2 1/4 cups flour
> ...



Thank you so much CentaurG2 for the recipe.. Sounds delicious .. Will try it today.. Have you tried this recipe??


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 8, 2016)

Sure. We make these recipes all the time. In fact, both will be used this weekend to start the Christmas cookie season. I hope you gave them a try and got good results.


----------



## 46 Poulan (Dec 10, 2016)

I made some on recipe found on back of bag of sugar. Turned out real good for a jr. baker. Check the grocery store isle. --- David


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Dec 11, 2016)

.


----------

